# Cerner



## coder21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone worked with Cerner and Discern nCode ?


----------



## a.renee86 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, I see it's been awhile since you've posted this but I have worked with Cerner systems for almost 3 years. I can help navigate some of the nuances of the programs they have. Do you work with Revenue Cycle? You mentioned Discern...is that Discern Analytics or Discern Explorer? 


Happy to help,
Amber Shaw, NCICS, CPC, CPMA


----------



## a.renee86 (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh I see Discern nCode!! Yes, I do have some experience with that. My providers have been using that program for quite some time and it can be confusing at times.


----------



## coder21 (Sep 10, 2016)

We are supposed to be switching to the software in may.  My billing Manger told me
To look into it.  I can't find much on it.  I currently audit and educate the provider's.  She has me feeling like since the system will pick the level I won't have a job any more.  Please help


----------



## a.renee86 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh gosh no!! There should still be a use for you after Cerner implementation. I have been coding (recently auditing) for my providers for the past 3 years with Cerner. The programs 'can' automatically select the code but we should always double check. I don't have the automatic code selection software you're discussing, my providers select their own codes. But you would still want to ensure the providers are documenting properly and completely and aren't missing out on charges that the system may miss if they aren't worded completely or perfectly (again, I'm not exactly sure how this particular Cerner system works). Please feel free to email me if you have further worries or questions. amber_coder86@yahoo.com

Amber


----------



## a.renee86 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry for the double messages. I'm trying to figure out if the program will scan the note and select the code and dx or if it's like mine where the providers select the code. Email me and I will do some more research...I have collogues that work with Cerner.


----------

